# A little Help please



## BiZzZzaaR (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hey everyone im new here, just got a 1992 Nissan Maxima Overall in good shape only trouble is some wiring inside the dashboard is disconnected. Dash Lights do not work along with speedometer and mileage. I need to figure the easiest way to take apart dash to repair. Any help would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## RidgeRunner45 (Jun 20, 2009)

My experience on removing dash boards, done two in domestic vehicles, is there is a few plastic parts that invariably get broken. So be careful and if it seems like something is holding it back, take a good look before going for the screwdriver to pry off. I would think you need to remove the upper dashboard section that goes up to the windshield and the heater/AC instrument covering first. Then tackle the other sub assemblies and their fasteners, usually pan head sheet metal screws, phillips #2 called into action. You will probably take off two or three sub assemblies to get to the actual instrument panel. You could check your local library for a repair manual for your particular model and see if there is an exploded view diagram of the dash assembly in that repair guide. Best of luck.


----------

